# Pet Bed Bargain



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Hi Everyone!
Just thought id let you know I saw a bargain yesterday!

A desent size (a bout a cat or rabbit size) Pet Bed, lovely paw print design and it was only £5 

Mums going to pick me one up today as i didnt have enough money on me yesterday.

I saw it at a Morrisons Petrol station (Not in Store) For some reason they dont sell them instore :shocked: but they had afew in the petrol station paying place.

Anyway just thought id let you know and ill post pictures of mine when i get it later. Thought it would be a bargain for Rabbit owners  (Esp if you have a £5 voucher from buying petrol with morrisons miles cards ) x


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

Paws&Claws said:


> Hi Everyone!
> Just thought id let you know I saw a bargain yesterday!
> 
> A desent size (a bout a cat or rabbit size) Pet Bed, lovely paw print design and it was only £5
> ...


Reckon it;d suit a couple of ferrets? 

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Akai-Chan said:


> Reckon it;d suit a couple of ferrets?
> 
> Peace
> Akai-Chan


I rekon it wud  Ill post a picture abit later and you can see  my rabbits pretty big and i think she will fit it perfectly  So 2 ferrets would be fine (i think) lol  x


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

Paws&Claws said:


> I rekon it wud  Ill post a picture abit later and you can see  my rabbits pretty big and i think she will fit it perfectly  So 2 ferrets would be fine (i think) lol  x


Cool, I shall keep an eye out for one next time I'm in the city  Might get one and watch 4 ferrets try and fight over it 

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Akai-Chan said:


> Cool, I shall keep an eye out for one next time I'm in the city  Might get one and watch 4 ferrets try and fight over it
> 
> Peace
> Akai-Chan


Ive never seen them be sold before... esp in the petrol station, but the beds at [email protected] are either too small or too expensive for my bebe rabbit. So when i saw this i thought omg! Bargain! lol x


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

Paws&Claws said:


> Ive never seen them be sold before... esp in the petrol station, but the beds at [email protected] are either too small or too expensive for my bebe rabbit. So when i saw this i thought omg! Bargain! lol x


Yeah I can imagine  Well at the moment the ferrets only have a pop up tent thing to snuggle in so I want a better bed for them  I bet Ludo will try to get in it at least once or twice though...

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Akai-Chan said:


> Yeah I can imagine  Well at the moment the ferrets only have a pop up tent thing to snuggle in so I want a better bed for them  I bet Ludo will try to get in it at least once or twice though...
> 
> Peace
> Akai-Chan


LMAO I dont think Ludo would fit hehe Doesnt stop them trying tho does it! 
How is Ludo? and the rest of the zoo?  x


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

Paws&Claws said:


> LMAO I dont think Ludo would fit hehe Doesnt stop them trying tho does it!
> How is Ludo? and the rest of the zoo?  x


He can fit in a surprising number of places. I got Ozzy back today and let him out to introduce them. First thing Ozzy did was run under the cupboard and Ludo followed him and nearly got stuck! Silly dog! Ludo is good, as are the rest of the zoo  He;s learning so fast, he goes offlead already and he was so good with the fireworks last night (Mum threw a bonfire party). He didn;t make a sound and slept through most of it!  How is your lot? How are the degus doing?

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Akai-Chan said:


> He can fit in a surprising number of places. I got Ozzy back today and let him out to introduce them. First thing Ozzy did was run under the cupboard and Ludo followed him and nearly got stuck! Silly dog! Ludo is good, as are the rest of the zoo  He;s learning so fast, he goes offlead already and he was so good with the fireworks last night (Mum threw a bonfire party). He didn;t make a sound and slept through most of it!  How is your lot? How are the degus doing?
> 
> Peace
> Akai-Chan


Aw thats brilliant! Hes a clever pup! Glad he was ok last night! 
My lots fine ta, Keeping an eye on Barry Budgie cause of his pnemonia  but so far so good. My dogs were fine with the fireworks last night, Roxie got abit scared but when i showed her what they were she felt better and sat in the window watching the colourful ones lol  Degus are fine too.... ive put shelves up for them now to jump on and they are currently destroying a new piece of lino  lol x


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

Paws&Claws said:


> Aw thats brilliant! Hes a clever pup! Glad he was ok last night!
> My lots fine ta, Keeping an eye on Barry Budgie cause of his pnemonia  but so far so good. My dogs were fine with the fireworks last night, Roxie got abit scared but when i showed her what they were she felt better and sat in the window watching the colourful ones lol  Degus are fine too.... ive put shelves up for them now to jump on and they are currently destroying a new piece of lino  lol x


Aww god that they were ok  The dog next door was completely freaking out because its lovely responsible owner shut it outside and went out. Haha are you gonna have to buy shares in lino now to keep the degus stocked and their feet safe? 

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Aw that poor doggie 
Well there feet and themselves are happy atm, I replaced the majority of the wire mesh with wooden shelves  Just need abit for the bottom floor  luckly B&Q are having a sale this weekend and i have a £15 voucher  lol x


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

Paws&Claws said:


> Aw that poor doggie
> Well there feet and themselves are happy atm, I replaced the majority of the wire mesh with wooden shelves  Just need abit for the bottom floor  luckly B&Q are having a sale this weekend and i have a £15 voucher  lol x


Awesome, time to stock up in that case  My brother had an awesome idea for his chins (Because he has them in a cage with wire floor) and he got some ceramic tiles and put the on the bottom of the cage and wipes those down every few days  works an absolute treat and means the chins can;t chew them.

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Akai-Chan said:


> Awesome, time to stock up in that case  My brother had an awesome idea for his chins (Because he has them in a cage with wire floor) and he got some ceramic tiles and put the on the bottom of the cage and wipes those down every few days  works an absolute treat and means the chins can;t chew them.
> 
> Peace
> Akai-Chan


OMG thats a brilliant idea! I might give that a try  Esp for under the sand bath..... they like to throw the sand EVERYWHERE haha  x

EDIT: Mums just gone to get the pet bed so hopefully ill have pictures soon  x


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

Paws&Claws said:


> OMG thats a brilliant idea! I might give that a try  Esp for under the sand bath..... they like to throw the sand EVERYWHERE haha  x


Go for it, just get some cheap white tiles or something  Dan got some fancy posh black stone look ones that mum had left over. I keep telling him that now he needs to get them a chandalier and sweeping spiral staircase  He has posh chins! Tiles would probably be best to make it easier to sweep up.

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Akai-Chan said:


> Go for it, just get some cheap white tiles or something  Dan got some fancy posh black stone look ones that mum had left over. I keep telling him that now he needs to get them a chandalier and sweeping spiral staircase  He has posh chins! Tiles would probably be best to make it easier to sweep up.
> 
> Peace
> Akai-Chan


Haha i think we have some posh ones from our floor actually  Atm the rabbits have some lino in there run... I thought they wouldnt chew it... but ive had a look and theyve had a nibble lol but the phone book was delivered today... sooooo theyve just taken interest in the old phone book now  x


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

Paws&Claws said:


> Haha i think we have some posh ones from our floor actually  Atm the rabbits have some lino in there run... I thought they wouldnt chew it... but ive had a look and theyve had a nibble lol but the phone book was delivered today... sooooo theyve just taken interest in the old phone book now  x


Get the rabbits some posh tiles  Have snobby, middle class animals  Get your dogs 4 poster beds and everything  Go all out for it. Middle cass animal family 

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Akai-Chan said:


> Get the rabbits some posh tiles  Have snobby, middle class animals  Get your dogs 4 poster beds and everything  Go all out for it. Middle cass animal family
> 
> Peace
> Akai-Chan


Haha! Rabbits already have there own room with the degus  they all drink filted water too :blushing:  x


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Got the bed!  £4.99

Its 23" diameter ...


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

Paws&Claws said:


> Got the bed!  £4.99
> 
> Its 23" diameter ...


Ooooh that looks good  Definitely getting one of those when I can! If it;s 23 inch, it should be enough for all 4 ferrets 

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

It says on the package that its 23" so that must be right  Its lovely! Ill see if i can get picture of bebe in it  x


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

I think the works sell these too. i didnt get one but saw them in that shop


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

DKDREAM said:


> I think the works sell these too. i didnt get one but saw them in that shop


I thought the works was a book shop? :S

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

DKDREAM said:


> I think the works sell these too. i didnt get one but saw them in that shop


Your Right!
Pet's Pad - £5.99 - Gifts at The Works

But they were only £4.99 in morrisons petrol station  x


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Paws&Claws said:


> Your Right!
> Pet's Pad - £5.99 - Gifts at The Works
> 
> But they were only £4.99 in morrisons petrol station  x


i wasnt sure on the price just knew id seen them there. I remeber thinking its worth it, but a £1 less at morrisons so well spotted


----------



## Badger's Mum (Mar 23, 2009)

I got one in the factory shop for Badger yesterday for £5. she love's it


----------

